# How will they explain away the rapture?



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone want to weigh in on how the world will explain the disappearance of millions all at one time?


_“For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet of God; and the dead in Christ shall rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and thus we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words.” 1 Thess 4: 16-18_


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

Lol I think that's going to be the last thing on the minds of those who were NOT taken. They should be worried about their own souls right about now. Lol Ijs

But Id love to hear (read) what somebody would actually come up with. Lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

-------------


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

the rapture is not biblical


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol I think that's going to be the last thing on the minds of those who were NOT taken. They should be worried about their own souls right about now. Lol Ijs
> 
> But Id love to hear (read) what somebody would actually come up with. Lol




Think about it though... those who refuse to believe that Christ has indeed taken away the believers will long to think of some plausible explanation for the disappearances.  True many will immediately understand what had taken place and repent - but those who have chosen to willfully deny Christ will be forced to come up with some other reason.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

--------------


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'd like to share something that happened one day.
> 
> DS stayed a few days at my home.  On the day he was leaving to go back home, DH and I went quietly out the house in the early morning, and was on the porch talking.  Well, DS opened the door real quick and was out of breath.  He said "Oh, there you are, I thought the rapture came."  Needless to say we were like
> 
> ...




Wow!  I have had a similar experience myself as a teenager.  I was so rebellious and knew I was living outside of God's word - I used to be so terrified of being left behind I'd do exactly what your DS did - wake up looking for my parents. lol

What a blessing though that your son knew that if the rapture had indeed occurred Mom and Dad would have been taken away.  That is a testimony of the life that you both live in front of him - an authentic walk with The Lord.


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> the rapture is not biblical



 Through my personal studies I have come to a different conclusion but I do understand that there are many Christians that do not believe in the rapture or hold to other time periods for the rapture.

I'd rather not stray off topic though for this thread though


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

-------------


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't even imagine the horror you felt as a teen experiencing that, not knowing if it did happen and you were left behind.  My son told me that it took awhile for him to calm down, even after knowing that it didn't happen.  I asked him, "what if it did happen?" "What would you do?"  He just looked at me and stared.  Never said a word.
> 
> I know the Lord has His hand on my son.  My son is running from the Lord.  The Lord has opened his eyes in the spirit realm where he has had many experiences with angels....seeing them in services on the platform with the pastor while preaching, at missionary fields, etc.  When he became an adult...he ran for the hills...but the Lord is calling him. _* He calls me and talks to me about it and I just tell him to stop running and surrender.*_
> 
> The bolded made me  momi because your words became alive to me and I appreciate you saying that.  I am humbled



Sis Wavy - now you have me teary...

Continue to keep him in prayer - he has heard your words and prayers... it may be time for you to just listen and allow him to hear the Holy Spirit's calling.

As a former prodigal - it was something that broke on the inside of me hearing my parents (my mother specially) tell me that she had turned me over to The Lord.  It's hard to explain - let alone type but when I knew that she truly released me to The Lord it put the weight of responsibility concerning my salvation squarely on my shoulders.  When I knew she was no longer "contending" for me I was forced to either seek Him or deny Him on my own. 

Continue to keep the faith - pray and know that The Lord will finish the work that He started in DS.  Trust me  - I am a living testimony.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The scripture that was posted by @momi (I Thess. 4:18) is not biblical?
> 
> To be suddenly caught up and taken away to meet the Lord in the clouds sounds like a rapture to me.


 
Ok.


I am not talking about the term, but the doctrine that has been built up around the word.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> the rapture is not biblical


 

That will definitely be an argument, the word rapture is not there but words 'caught up' are


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

momi said:


> Think about it though... those who refuse to believe that Christ has indeed taken away the believers will long to think of some plausible explanation for the disappearances.  True many will immediately understand what had taken place and repent - but those who have chosen to willfully deny Christ will be forced to come up with some other reason.



This reminds me of Lot's wife when she turned into a pillar of salt because she was too worried about what was left behind once God has called her & her family. Ijs. Those that were left will be the last thing on my mind. They chose their paths & we chose ours.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> That will definitely be an argument, the word rapture is not there but words 'caught up' are


 
Yes I understand. But their is a "Rapture" doctrine that states that God will take away his people before the tribulation period begins and leave everyone else here .Thats not biblical. Not sure what of what "Rapture" is being discussed here, but that is the only one I am familiar with. 

Iwanthealthyhair67 Good to see you sis!  How have you been?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

-----------


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'd like to share something that happened one day.
> 
> DS stayed a few days at my home.  On the day he was leaving to go back home, DH and I went quietly out the house in the early morning, and was on the porch talking.  Well, DS opened the door real quick and was out of breath.  He said "Oh, there you are, I thought the rapture came."  Needless to say we were like
> 
> ...



How old was your son at that time?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

------------


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

I remember growing up watching movies like this in "Youth Church" - 

www.scaredtodeath.commm


 Sunday Morning Rapture
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivz7mNjn_Xo


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

------------


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This reminds me of Lot's wife when she turned into a pillar of salt because she was too worried about what was left behind once God has called her & her family. Ijs. Those that were left will be the last thing on my mind. They chose their paths & we chose ours.



I am not "worried" about it in that regard...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> 31....



Ahhhh ok. I thought he was little. I felt bad for laughing a little bit because I thought he was little.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

momi said:


> I am not "worried" about it in that regard...



Lol oh I know. No worries. That scenario just popped into my head, that's all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

-------------


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> BUT, it should be on your mind right now.  The importance of seeing that people come to Christ is paramount in this walk we call Christiandom.  Remember, the Lord wants ALL to come to repentance...He doesn't want ANYONE to perish.  We must have that heart too (not saying you don't, speaking in general)



I absolutely agree. 

I guess I was only thinking about the 'day of' from what the OP originally asked. For me personally, at that exact time its every man for himself. I have always thought like this. If Im wrong for thinking like this - please tell me so I can do something about that feeling asap!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy 

Prov. 11&21 The seed of the righteous shall be delivered.

Amen!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I understand what you mean... I do have to say to you is this: If the scriptures tell us what it tells us in I Thess. 4:18 that the dead "In Christ" will rise first then "those of us who are alive and remain (the Church) shall be 'Caught Up' together with 'Them' in the clouds to meet the Lord and we shall always be with Him, why do we believe that this isn't biblical? He isn't talking about those that are not Christ Followers....He is talking about Christ Followers!
> 
> The word 'Tribulation' means - an experience of great distress, suffering and trouble. The Church will NOT experience that...the Lord will 'Catch us up' to meet Him before that time comes. When that time comes, the Holy Spirit will no longer be here on the earth. He won't need to be: The Church will be gone and He is here for the Church.
> 
> _“For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet of God; and the dead in Christ shall rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and thus we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words.” 1 Thess 4: 16-18_


 

We are experiencing tribulation right now. Look over seas with Christians being beheaded and killed by thousands every month. Just because it is peace in the U.S. right now does not mean it is peace everywhere. Christians are being persecuted and suffering GREATLY in the world. It just has not hit us....yet.


matthew 24

21 For then* shall be great tribulation*, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.
22 And *except those days should be shortened*, there should no flesh be saved: *but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened*.

We will be here for the tribulation period. That's why Jesus said if we endure to the end we will be saved .

The doctrine of the Rapture was established in the 1700's. There is not doctrinal proof of it before then. Yes we will be "caught up" but that is when Jesus comes back for the last time. There is not taking away of His people and leaving some down here. When he comes back, the heaven and earth will be destroyed. The bible states all this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

The bible says that it is not the will of God that any should perish and we should be like minded in our thinking, wanting all to be saved and come to the knowledge of truth even though we know that everyone will not.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy God is so good and merciful. It takes some of us a looooooong time to come around, but Praise God!! we do come back around to Jesus! Some of us just have to take the rocky path. #hardheaded


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The bible says that it is not the will of God that any should perish and we should be like minded in our thinking, wanting all to be saved and come to the knowledge of truth even though we know that everyone will not.



I like that. Thank you for this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

good to see you too LucieLoo12, all is well I pray the same is with you.



LucieLoo12 said:


> Yes I understand. But their is a "Rapture" doctrine that states that God will take away his people before the tribulation period begins and leave everyone else here .Thats not biblical. Not sure what of what "Rapture" is being discussed here, but that is the only one I am familiar with.
> 
> @Iwanthealthyhair67 Good to see you sis!  How have you been?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

it sounds like we are saying the same thing, but not saying the same thing (if that makes sense)...


LucieLoo12 MrsHaseeb - would you like to expand, I'm not trying to jump to conclusions about what I think you're saying and agreeing with, I want to understand.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> it sounds like we are saying the same thing, but not saying the same thing (if that makes sense)...
> 
> LucieLoo12 MrsHaseeb - would you like to expand, I'm not trying to jump to conclusions about what I think you're saying and agreeing with, I want to understand.



Hey lady  Gonna have to type this up on the computer because I'm going to go into detail about why I believe the rapture doctrine as taught today to be false.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> it sounds like we are saying the same thing, but not saying the same thing (if that makes sense)...
> 
> 
> @LucieLoo12 @MrsHaseeb - would you like to expand, I'm not trying to jump to conclusions about what I think you're saying and agreeing with, I want to understand.


 

No problem. 

I don't agree with the being caught up with Christ and the world is still "going on". (if that makes sense lol). I believe that Christians will remain on earth until the day of Jesus Christ. I believe some believe that when persecution of the church arises, Christ will take us away. The tribulation period is here now. We will be here during it. 

The bible says we are not called unto wrath. Persecution and tribulation is not the wrath of God. it comes with the territory of being a Christian. The bible says all who live godly will suffer persecution..


ETA, so when people say we will be caught up (and yes the bible says caught up), but when they are referencing it, they are saying caught up BEFORE tribulation. And that's not biblical. You can't build a hold doctrine around one scripture. But line upon line, precept against precept


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hey lady  Gonna have to type this up on the computer because *I'm going to go into detail* about why I believe the rapture doctrine as taught today to be false.


 

Hey Sis,

Please include Daniel, the difference between rapture, second coming and tribulation ...looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 3, 2013)

-------------


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi ladies. Now I know the rapture subject is… sensitive. Let me say in advance that this post is simply to address why I believe the pre-tribulation rapture to be false and is not addressed to anyone in particular. I will make this as short as possible. I believe the Lord showed me that the reason for the pre-tribulation rapture doctrine is fear and selfishness. Fear of the end-times has been plaguing a lot of believers and they somehow take comfort in feeling like they will not be here for all that’s coming upon the world. I think the misunderstanding for some comes in because the Bible says we have not been appointed to wrath. The wrath being referred to there is the eternal wrath of God, not the suffering and tribulation of this world. In fact, Jesus promised that we would have tribulation in this world (John 16:33 - These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.). This is confirmed (Revelation 2:7 - He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches; To him that overcometh will I give to eat of the tree of life, which is in the midst of the paradise of God.). The Bible lets us know that believers will indeed be here for the tribulation period ( Daniel 7:25 - And he shall speak great words against the most High, and ****shall wear out the saints of the most High,**** and think to change times and laws: and ****they shall be given into his hand**** until a time and times and the dividing of time.) ( Revelation 13:7 - And it was given unto him to ****make war with the saints, AND TO OVERCOME THEM: **** and power was given him over all kindreds, and tongues, and nations.) How will these things happen if there is really going to be a pre-tribulation rapture? We are exempt from God’s wrath, not the devil’s (Revelation 12: 9, 11-12 - And it was given unto him to make war with the saints, and to overcome them: and power was given him over all kindreds, and tongues, and nations. And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death.Therefore rejoice, ye heavens, and ye that dwell in them. Woe to the inhabiters of the earth and of the sea! for the devil is come down unto you, having great wrath, because he knoweth that he hath but a short time.). Revelation also makes it plain that there will be martyrs for the faith in the end time. Don’t be mistaken, it’s time to pray and stop loving our lives in this world because we are staring down the barrel of this thing right now. Christians have been going through tribulation since the birth of the Ekklesia. Believers are getting killed right now is Muslim countries, butchered like animals. Why isn’t God rapturing them away? Now, please don’t be offended because of what I’m about to say. But the reason I believe selfishness to be a driving force behind the pre-trib rapture lie is because when we study the dynamics of the book of Acts, the Ekklesia grew by leaps and bounds during tribulation. The tribulation is what’s going to awaken the sleeping beauty known as the Church and distinguish the real saint from the play actor. This is where you’re going to see that real harvest come in because the body of Christ will be in stark contrast to the false religious system set up today that is existing and calling itself the “Church”. See Jesus said in Matthew to the apostles (Matthew 10:23 - But when they persecute you in this city, flee ye into another: for verily I say unto you, Ye shall not have gone over the cities of Israel, till the Son of man be come.). Persecution and tribulation happened for the Gospel to really be spread and it was also for the believers to really become bold and go out and evangelize the lost. This idea of inviting people to church to be saved is a lie… We are going back to the book of Acts to be baptizing people wherever we can find water (bath tubs, lakes, pools, etc) and getting them saved everywhere because the comfort of theatre style seating in a church building is about to be over. Please understand and know this people… the freedoms we see now will be short lived when the end time sequences start. I believe the tribulation period is going to be a time when we see the true glory of God and go back to His supernatural provision (since we will not be able to buy or sell without the mark of the beast). This is going to be when we see these young people come in and be filled with the power of the Holy Ghost with all His gifts and the body of Christ will stand up in unity as the world system and the false religious system (the beast and the harlot) stand up against Christ. I believe being “caught up” is referring to when the last Gentile is saved and possibly even the remnant of Jews are grafted in and Christ makes his  appearance on this earth for the millennial reign. It’s time to expunge ourselves of fear saints because this is about to happen and it’s going to be ugly. It’s better to be prepared for this and it doesn’t happen than to not be prepared and end up taking the mark to save your life in this world. IF there is going to be a rapture at all, I believe it will happen at the mid-point, the 3.5 year mark. Notice Matthew 24 begins talking about the church and there is a shift that takes place to the Jews. Also, I do not believe the saints will be here when the vials of God’s wrath begin to be poured out. That is what the saints are not appointed to. The devil IS going to wear us out. Let’s be praying for grace and Holy Ghost power right now.

***This is not to say I know and understand everything about what God is going to do in the end times but I do believe the Bible makes it plain enough for us to know we better be ready to fill up the sufferings of Christ because the world is standing against Jesus Christ right now and when the real body of Christ, the Ekklesia arises, we will be hated and severely persecuted.


----------



## momi (Sep 3, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi ladies. Now I know the rapture subject is… sensitive. Let me say in advance that this post is simply to address why I believe the pre-tribulation rapture to be false and is not addressed to anyone in particular. I will make this as short as possible. I believe the Lord showed me that the reason for the pre-tribulation rapture doctrine is fear and selfishness. Fear of the end-times has been plaguing a lot of believers and they somehow take comfort in feeling like they will not be here for all that’s coming upon the world. I think the misunderstanding for some comes in because the Bible says we have not been appointed to wrath. The wrath being referred to there is the eternal wrath of God, not the suffering and tribulation of this world. In fact, Jesus promised that we would have tribulation in this world (John 16:33 - These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.). This is confirmed (Revelation 2:7 - He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches; To him that overcometh will I give to eat of the tree of life, which is in the midst of the paradise of God.). The Bible lets us know that believers will indeed be here for the tribulation period ( Daniel 7:25 - And he shall speak great words against the most High, and ****shall wear out the saints of the most High,**** and think to change times and laws: and ****they shall be given into his hand**** until a time and times and the dividing of time.) ( Revelation 13:7 - And it was given unto him to ****make war with the saints, AND TO OVERCOME THEM: **** and power was given him over all kindreds, and tongues, and nations.) How will these things happen if there is really going to be a pre-tribulation rapture? We are exempt from God’s wrath, not the devil’s (Revelation 12: 9, 11-12 - And it was given unto him to make war with the saints, and to overcome them: and power was given him over all kindreds, and tongues, and nations. And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death.Therefore rejoice, ye heavens, and ye that dwell in them. Woe to the inhabiters of the earth and of the sea! for the devil is come down unto you, having great wrath, because he knoweth that he hath but a short time.). Revelation also makes it plain that there will be martyrs for the faith in the end time. Don’t be mistaken, it’s time to pray and stop loving our lives in this world because we are staring down the barrel of this thing right now. Christians have been going through tribulation since the birth of the Ekklesia. Believers are getting killed right now is Muslim countries, butchered like animals. Why isn’t God rapturing them away? Now, please don’t be offended because of what I’m about to say. But the reason I believe selfishness to be a driving force behind the pre-trib rapture lie is because when we study the dynamics of the book of Acts, the Ekklesia grew by leaps and bounds during tribulation. The tribulation is what’s going to awaken the sleeping beauty known as the Church and distinguish the real saint from the play actor. This is where you’re going to see that real harvest come in because the body of Christ will be in stark contrast to the false religious system set up today that is existing and calling itself the “Church”. See Jesus said in Matthew to the apostles (Matthew 10:23 - But when they persecute you in this city, flee ye into another: for verily I say unto you, Ye shall not have gone over the cities of Israel, till the Son of man be come.). Persecution and tribulation happened for the Gospel to really be spread and it was also for the believers to really become bold and go out and evangelize the lost. This idea of inviting people to church to be saved is a lie… We are going back to the book of Acts to be baptizing people wherever we can find water (bath tubs, lakes, pools, etc) and getting them saved everywhere because the comfort of theatre style seating in a church building is about to be over. Please understand and know this people… the freedoms we see now will be short lived when the end time sequences start. I believe the tribulation period is going to be a time when we see the true glory of God and go back to His supernatural provision (since we will not be able to buy or sell without the mark of the beast). This is going to be when we see these young people come in and be filled with the power of the Holy Ghost with all His gifts and the body of Christ will stand up in unity as the world system and the false religious system (the beast and the harlot) stand up against Christ. I believe being “caught up” is referring to when the last Gentile is saved and possibly even the remnant of Jews are grafted in and Christ makes his  appearance on this earth for the millennial reign. It’s time to expunge ourselves of fear saints because this is about to happen and it’s going to be ugly. It’s better to be prepared for this and it doesn’t happen than to not be prepared and end up taking the mark to save your life in this world. IF there is going to be a rapture at all, I believe it will happen at the mid-point, the 3.5 year mark. Notice Matthew 24 begins talking about the church and there is a shift that takes place to the Jews. Also, I do not believe the saints will be here when the vials of God’s wrath begin to be poured out. That is what the saints are not appointed to. The devil IS going to wear us out. Let’s be praying for grace and Holy Ghost power right now.
> 
> ***This is not to say I know and understand everything about what God is going to do in the end times but I do believe the Bible makes it plain enough for us to know we better be ready to fill up the sufferings of Christ because the world is standing against Jesus Christ right now and when the real body of Christ, the Ekklesia arises, we will be hated and severely persecuted.



Thanks MrsHaseeb... I will reply later :Rose:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is the name of my church and the exact way that it is spelled...you wont believe how people try to correct me when say the name and seeing it written costs confusion to believer and non believers alike.



MrsHaseeb said:


> ***This is not to say I know and understand everything about what God is going to do in the end times but I do believe the Bible makes it plain enough for us to know we better be ready to fill up the sufferings of Christ because the world is standing against Jesus Christ right now and when the real body of Christ, the* Ekklesia* arises, we will be hated and severely persecuted.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Mrs. H, I'll be printing that out to read with my tea later


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This is the name of my church and the exact way that it is spelled...you wont believe how people try to correct me when say the name and seeing it written costs confusion to believer and non believers alike.



I had to Google the word. I learn so much in this forum.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Sep 3, 2013)

> The scripture ... (I Thess. 4:18) is not biblical?
> 
> To be suddenly caught up and taken away to meet the Lord in the clouds sounds like a rapture ...




In the sense that the millennia of peace is here now.  Christ is already reigning on the earth...in the hearts of men.  Being taken up and meeting the L-rd refers to the time when the Messiah comes in glory.  I believe that the present and common belief about rapture or being taken up was manmade in the 1800's.  That it is not "biblical" means that it is not an accurate description.  In other words, there are those of us who know that millions will not be taken up and then the anti-christ taking over.  For my own church, there have been many anti-christs.  There is one anti-christ who will be worse than any other, for sure.  I don't see the scripture as unbiblical, just that the interpretation of it was based on a false interpretation made in the 1800's.  I realize that many will scoff at this...but I'm just offering an opinion on the question.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

-------------


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 4, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> In the sense that the millennia of peace is here now. Christ is already reigning on the earth...in the hearts of men. Being taken up and meeting the L-rd refers to the time when the Messiah comes in glory. I believe that the present and common belief about rapture or being taken up was manmade in the 1800's. That it is not "biblical" means that it is not an accurate description. In other words, there are those of us who know that millions will not be taken up and then the anti-christ taking over. For my own church, there have been many anti-christs. There is one anti-christ who will be worse than any other, for sure. I don't see the scripture as unbiblical, just that the interpretation of it was based on a false interpretation made in the 1800's. I realize that many will scoff at this...but I'm just offering an opinion on the question.


 



JaneBond007


This was worded beautifully . People can be so focused one one particular anti-christ but there has been many anti-christs in the world and still are.


*1 John 2:18* 
Little children, it is the last time: and as ye have heard that *antichrist* shall come, even now are there many *antichrist*s; whereby we know that it is the last time.



And we have to make sure we our selves are not an anti-christ:


*1 John 2:22* 
Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is *antichrist*, that denieth the Father and the Son.
*1 John 4:3* 
And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of *antichrist*, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world. 

*2 John 1:7* For many deceivers are entered into the world, who confess not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh. This is a deceiver and an *antichrist*.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 4, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> JaneBond007
> 
> This was worded beautifully . People can be so focused one one particular anti-christ but there has been many anti-christs in the world and still are.
> 
> ...



Correct sis. You're absolutely right. There are *many* anti-Christs, but there will definitely be one final, the man of sin described in Thessalonians.


----------



## momi (Sep 5, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> No problem.
> 
> I don't agree with the being caught up with Christ and the world is still "going on". (if that makes sense lol). I believe that Christians will remain on earth until the day of Jesus Christ. I believe some believe that when persecution of the church arises, Christ will take us away. The tribulation period is here now. We will be here during it.
> 
> ...



Hi LucieLoo12 

The rapture teachings are not built upon one scripture alone.  As I mentioned upthread I understand there are different views on the validity of rapture teachings... 

I was confused for quite some time, because theologians that I highly respect were on both sides of the spectrum.  Yes my end conclusion is that there will be a rapture of believers prior to the 7 year tribulation. 

Christians are going through persecution currently yes, but the tribulation period will be marked with the unmistakable judgment of God with visible signs and wonders and will be experienced by the entire world... so I wouldn't compare current troubles with the type of tribulation the world will see in those days. No I don't believe the church will be raptured just because of persecution - if that were the case the early church would have been the first and last generation of believers. 

At the end of the church age - I believe The Lord will begin to deal directly with the Jews according to Romans.  He will continue to do this until the number He has ordained to complete the church has come in. (Romans 11:25) (Revelations 4:1). Then the rapture will happen.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 5, 2013)

momi said:


> Hi LucieLoo12
> 
> The rapture teachings are not built upon one scripture alone.  As I mentioned upthread I understand there are different views on the validity of rapture teachings...
> 
> ...



Good info momi.


----------



## HWAY (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been taught by those who believe and those who don't believe in the rapture.    The teachings I learned on the end times prophecies were so unbiblical, I still hesitate to study this area. 

I pray I will be found in God's favor because I know I am His child.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 7, 2013)

HWAY said:


> I've been taught by those who believe and those who don't believe in the rapture.    The teachings I learned on the end times prophecies were so unbiblical, I still hesitate to study this area.
> 
> I pray I will be found in God's favor because I know I am His child.



would love to help you with that. I am heading out to the Woman of Faith Concert. but I have a some questions.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 7, 2013)

this topic comes up and it has been answered again and again. 

But honestly, I am interested in this 7 years. I have searched and searched for this 7 years and you know its no where in the bible, Its truly is a man made teaching, but I challenge anyone to prove it. Not for argument but because so many believe it yet there is no foundation for it. So one pastor told me that its in Daniel well I read it and still didn't find it. 

But my next question can we transfer time? well I really do not think so, but lets let the bible be our example was time ever transferred.


----------



## Kalani (Sep 8, 2013)

To answer the original question. My vote is for alien abduction. 


Seriously though, through many years of study and listening to many different teachings, I believe in a pre-trib rapture.


----------



## momi (Sep 21, 2013)

Update:  

Upthread I mentioned I movie I planned to purchase Sunday Morning Rapture.  I bought that one and two more to preview for a movie night at my church. 


Sunday Morning Rapture was a valiant effort - it was based on people's reaction after being left behind.  It was decent - but there were a few scenes that I didn't feel comfortable showing at church. Also, although it highlighted the emotional side - I personally felt more attention could have been given to scriptures that supported their (mine too) position.

The second movie was Moment After http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UNXS68/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Even though it seemed to have been filmed a few years ago and the technology featured in the film was outdated.  It was very timely.  I was sitting there the entire time thinking - "This is entirely plausible" and those of us who are paying attention probably already feel the birth pangs. I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## momi (Sep 21, 2013)

dtachi said:


> To answer the original question. _*My vote is for alien abduction.
> *_
> 
> Seriously though, through many years of study and listening to many different teachings, I believe in a pre-trib rapture.



You know what - I completely agree.  Aliens or a Zombie attack - most likely aliens.


----------

